# Brilliant!



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Ran across this online and couldn't help myself....:laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

And that's how "it" is done. What "it" is, is anybody's guess.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

As Elvis sang.....we're caught in a trap..... :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My guess is this guy works at a water amusement park.:laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Adamche said:


> As Elvis sang.....we're caught in a trap..... :laughing:


Love me some Elvis

I was actually at his house the day that he passed away........


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

It would work tho :laughing:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Adamche said:


> As Elvis sang.....we're caught in a trap..... :laughing:


 "I cant walk out cause I love you to much baby" 
i havent heard that song in years


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Love me some Elvis
> 
> I was actually at his house the day that he passed away........


That's not something I've heard before. We're you there because you knew him or for other reasons. That could be an interesting story.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Adamche said:


> As Elvis sang.....we're caught in a trap..... :laughing:


 
:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Customer...."Something's wrong with our bathroom sink." Every time we run the water, it sounds like the trombone solo at the halftime show"


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Adamche said:


> As Elvis sang.....we're caught in a trap..... :laughing:


Or was it "weir"? :laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Funny thing is that drain connection probably took that HO half a day and three trips to Blowe's to complete.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

There they are! I had a whole box of odd and end trap pieces that had rolled around in the truck to much to use and I put em in the dumpster! My loss his gain:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMhohtQxLkU&feature=related


Sweet!


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

The king from the great state of Mississippi I just happened to be born on the day he passed


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I was two months old when the king kicked it. I do however remember my mom crying when John Lennon got shot. Funny the things you recall at the age of 3. Looks like a three year old trapped that lav sink and had a fun time doing it. Better than legos!


----------

